# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma v1.0.0.8 Added Samsung phones & Samsung Note 3 Unlock Way Changed !!

## mohamed73

*whats new ?*  *Added These Samsung Phones:*  *Samsung E1200i*
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei *Samsung E1202i*
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei *Samsung E1263*
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei *Samsung E1270*
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei *Samsung E1272*
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei *Samsung E1280*
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei *Samsung E1282T*
                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei *Samsung E2200*
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei *Samsung E2202*
                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Read Full Firmware,Write Full Firmware,Write Eeprom,Repair Imei  *Samsung Note 3:* 
etc Unlocking Way is Changed now. how it's works. whenever you try to  unlock, It will connect to server to change is Baseband is supported or  not. If supported it will Unlock your phone & If not supported it  will ask you This BandBand is not Supported/Tested do you want to  Continue or not.   *How to Active Hxc dongle to Magma:*
After you purchase Activation which cost is 79USD for enduser ( price  can vary from Distributor to Distributor ) you have to Perform these  Steps to get active you Hxc dongle to Magma, 
1- Download Very Latest version from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2- Run Latest Version 
3- Make sure your internet is connected & No firewall/Antivirus Block Internet Connectivity for Magma Software 
4- Disconnect all other Devices 
5- Click on Dongle Tool 
6- Click on Update Activations 
7- Wait software Finish and after your Magma will be Ready to use  
  Code:
   Start Update dongle activations at 12:07:26 PM        
    Checking server 1:                                                                           OK        
    Connecting to server:                                                                      OK        
    Asking server for access:                                                                 OK        
    Asking server for update activations:                                              OK        
    Getting data from server:                                                                OK        
    Writing data to dongle:                                                                    OK        
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              OK        
    Reading dongle sn:                                                                          OK        
    Reading dongle version:                                                                  OK        
    Reading dongle lifetime:                                                                   OK        
    Reading activations:                                                                        OK        
    Reading registration:                                                                       OK        
        SERIAL NO:    50699EE5        
        VERSION:    2.00        
        REG. TO:    Faisal_Computer        
        MAGMA:    ACTIVATED        
    End Update dongle activations at 12:07:36 PM  *Lot of More Updates are on the way !!*

----------

